# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  100 Tuna Reciepes

## torontodude

WARNING!!! ..... The shakes mentioned near the middle of this list are a little to nasty for me and definitely requires an acquired taste. Most definitely for those hardcore Tuna guys.

100 Tuna Recipes

ENJOY  :Smilie: 


TUNA & EGGS

This is one of my favourits, I eat it almost everyday. :7up: 

1/4 chopped onions
2/3 chopped tomatoes
1 chopped mushroom
1/4 chopped green pepper
1 table spoon olive oil
1 can of tuna
5 egg whites, 1 whole egg 
1/2 tea spoon black pepper

Mix the onions, tomatoes, mushroom, green pepper and olive oil in a pan and let cook on med heat for about 5min. Then add a can of tuna to the mix and stir and let cook for 3min. Then add the eggs and black pepper to the mix and stir till the eggs are done and your ready to eat.  :Smilie: 

TUNA PIZZA


One whole wheat pita bread
1/2 cup non fat cottage cheese
1 can Tuna, (in water if dieting)
1 Roma tomato
seasoning like salt. pepper, garlic and basil

Spread the cottage cheese all over the pita uniformly. Drain the tuna and spread all over the "pie" Slice the tomato thinly and layer on top of the tuna. season with whatever you want Put in the oven or microwave until the desired temperature. The whole room should smell like tuna and you can now eat in peace.

APPROX: 450 Cals., 54 g protein, 44g carbs, 3 g fat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA STICKS - Chef Robert Duncan

1 can tuna
1/2 small carrot (grated)
1/2 celery stalk (sliced dime thin)
2 to 3 tbsp honey mustard
1 tbsp cottage cheese (fat free if needed)
1 tbsp sour cream (fat free if needed)
1 tbsp minced or ground garlic
season to taste (taste the final concoction first so that you can decide what you think will fit your taste)

Stir and mix all ingredients vigoriously so as to get a good pump. Spread the mixture on celery stalks (in the groove silly, not the convex side), and of course use your fingers its easier and fun as well. Eat, enjoy, and grow.

This actually is one hell of a good tasting snack.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA LOAF- Chef Brian Silver(stolen, er, critiqued from the Atkins cookbook)

Since I've got the Atkins' New Diet Cookbook sitting right here, (ISBN 0-87131-794-X) I thought I'd look up some TUNA recipes. And this one seemed particularly gross. Tuna Loaf

2 cups canned tuna
2 teaspoons diced onion
2 teaspoons capers
1 cup mayonaise
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon curry powder (optional)

Preheat oven to 350F. Drain fish. In a small bowl flake fish. Add onions and capers to fish. In a saucepan combine mayonaise, water, cream, salt and paprika. Stir until smooth. Add one half of the cream sauce to the fish and mix. Place mixture in buttered loaf pan or baking dish. Bake fo 30 minutes. Add curry to remaining sauce. To serve, slice fish loaf and spoon sauce over slices. Has to be one of the most disgusting things I have ever read.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOLY SHIT I GOTTA BE IN CLASS IN 3 MINUTES, TUNA SALAD...BABY! -Chef Noel John Simpson

Cook up some rice. Add a can of TUNA, dice up some celery, green onion, and dill pickle. Add some pepper, and sqeeze a wedge of lemon over it. Add something to moisten it, a teaspoon of olive oil, a little low fat (or regular, if ya want) mayo, some yogurt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ARNOLD'S favorite muscle building tuna salad - Chef Ricky

I was going through some old cook books the other day, looking for a salmon recipe. Found an old book put out by a health organization. One of those where "celebrities" donate recipies. Found "Arnolds favorite muscle building tuna salad". Copied direct from the book.

2-6 1/2 oz. cans Bumble Bee tuna (in vegetable oil)
2 soup spoons diced sweet onions
2 soup spoons diced green pepper
2 soup spoons diced celery
2 soup spoons diced tomato
1 soup spoon Kraft fat-free mayonnaise(yeah, you don't wanna OVERDO the fat here)
2 soup spoons safflower oil
4 soup spoons vinegar

Drain cans of tuna, combine in bowl with rest of ingredients, mix gently, chill. Serve on oat, or potato bread, with slices of bermuda onion, tomato and lettuce leaves. Makes 2 sandwiches. The guy apparently liked / likes oil. (that's Arnold Ziffle not the OAK)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA bagels and TUNA Gainer '97- MASTER Chef Stefan Roehrig

TUNA bagels
2 bagles or rolls
1 can TUNA in water
cheese
salad tomatoes
TUNA Gainer '97
1 can TUNA in water
2 cups skim milk
100g rolled oats
4 large ice cubes
Blend until creamy. Drink it slowly. (Forget usual weight gainers, this stuff is cheaper and more effective.
HELL YEAH, TUNA Gainer '97, BABY! )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA MIX- Chef ? - Steve O'Donnell

Equal parts tuna and cottage cheese
mix in some dill ****, salt & pepper, and a slight dash of lemon juice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CREAMY TUNA VEGETABLE CHOWDER- From Chef Angela "Pump till ya Puke" Pahlow

1/4 c. butter
1 c. chopped onion
1/4 c. flour
4 c. milk (I think 4 c. heavy whipping cream, w/o th flour, will work just as well, gotta check w/hubby the "real" chef)
1 - 10 oz pkg frozen broccoli
1 - 6.5 oz can TUNA (I'd go w/2 cans, myself)
2 tbsp chives
1.5 tsp salt
.5 tsp celery salt
1 c. sour cream

Saute onions in butter til translucent. Add milk/flour or heavy cream gradually - cook over med heat until the mix thickens slightly. Add rest of ingredients ex. sour cream. Cook covered 8-10 min. Stir in sour cream. Heat but do not boil. Should last awhile if there's only 2 of you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE CHICO STATE POST WORKOUT TUNA SHAKE - Chef Rocky Bemis

One 6-7 oz. can tuna in water,drained
2 cups orange juice, preferably pulpless
4-5 ice cubes

Blend on "frappe" (don't you love that word) for about 2 minutes. Pour into chilled mug, or beer bong if from Chico, and guzzle.
Probably the best of the tuna shake options for the tuna shake skeptic as all you taste is OJ until you're finished, then the aftertaste creeps up on you.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA BURGERS - Chef Brian Silver

1 Can Tuna (6 oz, 170g)
1/4 cup bread crumbs
Celery,
chopped Onion,
chopped 1 large egg
Pepper to taste.

Combine all the ingredients well. Form into 2 patties and fry until brown in Olive Oil over medium heat. Works best in a non-stick pan.

Notes: Recipe can be doubled or tripled to account for feeding a member of the D/FW Assault Crew.

Use as much celery and onion as you like. I like lots of large chunks of onion. You can use "seasoned" bread crumbs too. Italian seasoned crumbs make a nice burger. I don't add salt because I think the Tuna has enough. If you like things salty, add some salt.

You can fry in butter, margerine or Pam if you like. I like Olive Oil. Goes well with the Tuna. Be sure to use a non-stick pan if you're using Pam.

You can serve these any way you like. I like them on a bun with mustard and mayo.

Other possible additions: Garlic or Garlic Powder Chile Peppers Cheese - Either on top like a cheese burger - Or add some grated cheese to the mix
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA KABOBS - Chef Deepsquatter

A wonderful way to perk up your next BBQ
2-3 8 oz Tuna Steaks
8-10 Limes
1 tsp fresh dill
2 tsp fresh cilantro - finely chopped
2 bell pepper - 1 green, 1 red - cut into chunks
2 medium Maui onions - cut into chunks
4 meduim tomatos - preferably Roma cut into chunks
1 cup pineapple chunks

First squeeze the juice from the limes, add the cilantro and the dill. Let this mixture sit in the fridge overnight to let the flavors mingle. Add the TUNA . Let the tuna marinade for 3-4 hours.

Cut Tuna into chunks, slide chunks onto skewers, alternating with peppers, onions, tomatos and pineapples. Brush grill with oil to avoid sticking. Grill until done, turning as req'd - approx 5-8 minutes ***ending on grill temperature.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BROILED HERB STUFFED TUNA STEAKS - Chef Deepsquatter

4 Tuna Steaks - approx -3/4 lbs each about 1" thick
1/2 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
4 tbsp chopped fresh chives
1 tbsp dried tarragon
salt & pepper to taste

Preheat broiler. In a small bowl combine the butter, parsley, chives, tarragon , salt and pepper. Mix well. Using a sharp knife, cut a pocket in each steak. Put 1-2 tablespoons of the butter/herb mixture in the pockets. Melt the remaining butter mixture and brush over each steak. Broil for 4-8 minutes each side. Do not overcook. This isn't blackened TUNA.......hmmm. another recipe ????
Serve with fresh vegetables and rice (bodybuilders) or some Haagen Daaz and a pitcher of beer (powerlifters)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA GERMAN STYLE - Chef Reichart

4 # Tuna (not in the can, steak.)
1 cup vinegar (apple)
2 cup wasser
2 bay leaves
2 TBSP flour
2 tsp salt
pepper
2 large onions (yellow or red, no white)
browned flour

Put tuna, vinegar, wasser, bay leaf, salt and pepper in crock. (can use plastik bag, and refrigerator.) let stand two days. Turn once in a while, maybe 4 times a day. Drain tuna, save liquid. sprinkle tuna with flour (lightly) salt and pepper. Brown in hot oil. (all sides.) Add saved liquid and onions, cover. Cook at LOW heat for 30 minutes or until the tuna flakes easy. (NO overcooking here.) Remove tuna, strain liquid, brown some flour in some oil, pour in liquid to make gravy. Pour over tuna, eat. If you like it sweet, use ginger snaps not flour for thicken. (put 12 snaps in bag and roll, or smash to powder.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA ROLLUPS - Chef Robert Duncan

1 can tuna
1 package cream cheese (fat free if ya gotta)
1/4 cup chives chopped up
1tsp garlic powder
tortillas
toothpicks
Any thing else you might like to add that will taste good to you.

Combine the garlic, creamcheese, chives, garlic powder, TUNA, and whatever else. Mix it real well. We are going for a pump on this one. Spread a very thin layer on a tortilla (just one side silly), roll it up tight, THRUST a tooth pick in the rolled up tortilla every few inches so that it wont unroll. Then chop it in sections and put them in a zip-lock baggy and VAVAVAVOOOM. TUNA powered lunch snacks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GERMAN TUNA STEW - Chef Reichart

Tuna, about 1.5 #
4 TBSP butter
6 medium onions (not white onion) sliced
1/2 TBSP salt
1 tsp pepper
some pepper corns
1 cup wasser
2 tsp vinegar (apple)

In a heavy pan, in layers, put in 2 TBS butter. Onions, salt, pepper, pepper corns, wasser and tuna. (In this order.) Cook slow over low heat until tuna is done. Add vinegar and remaining butter. Cook 2 minutes longer. Eat.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHILI CON TUNA - Chef Stefan Roehrig

2 cans TUNA in oil
2 cups water
1 can kidney beans
tomatoes, paprika, corn or other vegetables
salt, pepper, tabasco, and other typical ****es for Chilli con carne

Put the tuna into a hot pan and fry it a couple seconds. Add the water and the ****es and cook 1 min after boiling. Then add the vegetables and beans. Cook 15-20 min (low heat). Serve with rice or potatoes and salad. Yummy!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA LASAGNA - Chef Stefan Roehrig

butter (for the form)
175g Lasagna
6 tomatoes sliced
50g shredded Cheddar(cheese)

for the sauce:
50g butter
1 onion
50g wheat
600 ml milk
salt,
pepper
1/2 teaspoon mustard
1 teaspoon Worchestersauce
175g shredded Cheddar(cheese)
3 cans TUNA

Preheat oven to 360F. Drain cans of TUNA; for the sauce put the butter in a pot (medium heat) and add the onion pieces - then add the wheat, milk, pepper and salt, mustard, Worchestersauce, Cheddar and TUNA. Mix ist gently. Cook the sauce for 4min. Prepare the Lasagna-form with the butter. The first layer should be TUNA-sauce, then the Lasagna-plates and then the tomatoe-slices. Go on (the same order). The last layer should be cheddar. (You can decorate the surface with the rest of the tomatoe- slices.) Cover the form with aluminium foil. Put the stuff into the oven for 25min, then remove the foil and let the Lasagna in the oven for another 20-25min. Serve with salad (TUNA salad?) and warm rolls.

Note: You can freeze this dish. Good news esp. for singles...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EGGCELLENT TUNA MESH - Chef Reny

1 to 2 cans of tuna
1 to 2 cups of cooked white or brown rice
4 - 6 eggs (one yolk per 3 eggs, is my secret for taste)
pepper, LOTTSA pepper,cayenne if ya got it. (I'm from New Orleans)
any herbs you might like

scramble eggs, add seasoning. dump in the tuna, stir it up a bit. Pour into bowl of rice. EAT!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UKRAINIAN TUNA CHEESE SOUP - Chef Eivan Volkova

2 TBSP butter
2 TBSP flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp mustard
2 cups milk
1 boullion cube
2.5 cups grated cheese (cheddar works well)
1 cup rinsed white tuna from the can

Melt the butter in a pan over low heat. Stir in flour and seasonings. Add milk, blend. Cook strirring constantly, until mixture comes to a boil. Simmer 2 minutes. Add the boullion cube (dissolve in wasser before) and cheese, heat until cheese melts. Stir in tuna. Pour into a bowl and eat.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA PIE - Chef By Eivan Volkova

2 cans drained, rinsed tuna
1 tube crescent rolls
1 package shredded hash browns (you will not use the whole bag)
1.5 cups shredded cheese
5 beaten egg whites

Line glass baking dish with unrolled crescent rolls. In this order, layer tuna, uncooked hash browns, cheese, top with beaten eggs. Bake at 350 Degrees for 30 min, or until egg mixture is done. Salt and pepper to tastes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA CUSTARD - Chef Brendan Jones

2 cups milk
2 egg yolks
1 small tin tuna

Beat egg yolks and milk together, heat gently until custard coats a spoon. Cool immediately, add tuna and puree.

THe orignal recipe said "fish", I thought... tuna. Doesn't it sound great ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA-CURRY SOUFFLE - Chef Thomas J. Farish

I�ve made this souffl� many times with either tiny shrimp or flaked salmon. My wife noticed how much tuna I�ve been eating and said, �Why not a tuna souffle?�. It was actually very good! Here is the recipe:

3 eggs (separated)
2 TBL butter (not margarine)
2 TBL flour
1 cup of 2% milk
1 small can tuna drained in a strainer
1-2 green onions
2 tsp curry powder (or garam masala)
1/4 cup of any other chopped veggies you like (I use carrots or celery)

Preheat oven to 400 F. Grease a souffl� pan and prepare top paper and string. Open tuna and drain in a strainer. (You need it to be fairly dry). Chop onions and other veggies. Separate the eggs, and beat yolks until they are lemon-colored. Melt butter in saucepan until bubbly. Add flour and stir until combined. This is a roux (�roo�). Cook the roux until it begins to darken slightly and smells like popcorn. While the butter and flour are cooking, beat egg whites until stiff peaks form. Add milk to the roux 1/4 cup at a time, stirring well. As this cooks some more, finish beating the egg whites. When the mixture thickens, add egg yolks and stir in vigorously. Add curry, tuna and veggies and stir gently. Fold in egg whites (don�t stir it a lot!) and pour into souffl� pan. Wrap paper around top of pan and tie with string. Put pan into oven. Immediately turn temp down to 350 F. Bake until done (about 35-40 minutes).

Serve immediately with a salad and cocktail sauce, ketchup, salsa or other condiments. Serves 4.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GRILLED TUNA OVER BLACK BEANS - LACED WITH CHILE AND CUMIN WITH TOMATO CHUTNEY
Chef Ken Marcotte (a real Chef !!!)
115 Elm Street Westfield, NJ (908)-233-2309

Ingredients

For the black beans:
1 pound of black beans
1 large onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
2 tablespoons chile powder
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons kosher salt

For the tomato chutney:
4 large tomatoes, peeled and chopped (about 3 cups)
1/2 teaspoon cayenne powder
1 tablespoon champagne vinegar
1 tablespoon ground cumin
salt to taste

For the tuna:
4 tuna steaks, 6 to 8 ounces each
fresh marjoram chopped
salt and pepper
olive oil (about 1/4 cup)

Preparation

Make the black beans: In a large heavy sauce pot add the beans and enough water to cover the surface of the beans. Add the chopped onion, the chile powder, the cumin and the salt and mix well. Bring to a boil over medium high heat, reduce the heat and simmer for 1 hour, or until the beans are soft, adding more water if necessary. Cool, drain any excess water and reserve.

Make the tomato chutney: To a sauce pot add the tomatoes, the cayenne powder, the champagne vinegar and the ground cumin. Bring to a boil over medium heat and simmer until the tomatoes soften (about 5 minutes). Add salt to taste and reserve.

Make the tuna: Season the tuna with salt, pepper and marjoram. Heat a grill to very hot stage (or cast iron skillet to almost white hot). Brush the tuna with olive oil and sear the tuna on each side (about 1 minute per side). Remove and assemble the dish immediately.

Assembly: In the center of each of 4 plates place 1/4 of the bean mixture. Place a tuna steak on each mound and place three dollops of the tomato chutney around each of the steaks. Serve immediately. Serves 4.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Albacore TUNA with Orange Sauce

Prep: 5 min, Cook: 15 min.

1 Tbs. unsalted butter
1 tsp. all purpose flour
1/2 cup orange juice
2 tsp. lemon juice
1/8 tsp. nutmeg
4 6 ounce fresh tuna steaks

Prepare grill or broiler. Melt butter in a heavy nonreactive saucepan. Stir in flour, and continue stirring well until blended. Mix in next 3 ingredients and salt to taste, stirring over low heat 5 minutes until thickened. Cook tuna 4 inches from heat source 3-4 minutes per side, or until almost cooked through. Serve immediately with orange sauce.

Per serving: calories 288, fat 11.3g, 37% calories from fat, cholesterol 72mg, protein 40.0g, carbohydrates 4.0g, fiber 0.2g, sodium 67mg.

Oriental TUNA Saut�

Prep: 10 min, Cook: 10 min.

2 Tbs. unsalted butter
1 clove garlic
2 cups mushrooms, sliced
1 lb. fresh Ahi tuna, cut into 1 inch cubes
1/2 cup white wine
2 Tbs. light soy sauce
1/4 cup scallion, sliced

Melt butter in a heavy nonstick skillet over medium heat. Saut� garlic and mushrooms 1 minute. Add tuna and saut� 2-3 minutes. Add wine and soy sauce and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer 2-3 minutes or until tuna is just cooked throughout. Do not over-cook. Stir in scallions and serve.

Per serving: calories 264, fat 11.7g, 43% calories from fat, cholesterol 59mg, protein 29.0g, carbohydrates 5.7g, fiber 1.9g, sodium 358mg.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baked Fresh TUNA in Tomato Pur�e

Prep: 5 min, Cook: 20 min.

4 6 ounce fresh tuna steaks
1 cup fish stock or clam juice
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/8 tsp. grated nutmeg
2 Tbs. plus 2 tsp. tomato sauce
1/8 tsp. dried oregano or 1/4 tsp. fresh
3/4 lemon, juiced
1 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. fresh parsley, finely minced

Preheat oven to 350�F. Arrange tuna in a baking pan. Pour fish stock over tuna and season with pepper and nutmeg. Cover with a buttered piece of foil. Bake 15 minutes, until fish flakes when tested with a fork, lifting the foil and basting fish occasionally. Transfer tuna to a warm serving dish. Pour pan liquid into a heavy nonreactive saucepan and boil 4-5 minutes, or until mixture is reduced in volume by half. Stir in tomato sauce and oregano and simmer until hot. Add lemon juice and serve sauce over fish. Sprinkle with parsley.

Per serving: calories 253, fat 8.4g, 31% calories from fat, cholesterol 66mg, protein 40.2g, carbohydrates 2.0g, fiber 0.5g, sodium 198mg.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fresh TUNA with Tomatoes

Prep: 10 min, Cook: 10 min.

2 Tbs. olive oil
2 shallots, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup bottled roasted red bell peppers, drained and chopped
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes
1-1/4 tsp. Italian herb seasoning
1 clove garlic, crushed
4 6 ounce tuna steaks

Heat half the oil in a heavy saucepan over medium heat. Saut� shallots, garlic, roasted peppers and cayenne 2-3 minutes or until shallots are softened. Add tomatoes and herbs. Increase heat to high. Boil mixture 3 minutes, stirring frequently until most of liquid has evaporated. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Remove from heat and keep warm. Heat remaining oil in a nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Cook garlic 30 seconds, then discard. Season tuna with salt and pepper to taste and saut� 3-4 minutes on each side or until fish is opaque throughout. Serve tuna with tomato sauce.

Per serving: calories 349, fat 15.2g, 40% calories from fat, cholesterol 65mg, protein 41.0g, carbohydrates 10.1g, fiber 0.7g, sodium 174mg.



Oriental TUNA Saut� 

Prep: 10 min, Cook: 10 min.

2 Tbs. unsalted butter
1 clove garlic
2 cups mushrooms, sliced
1 lb. fresh Ahi tuna, cut into 1 inch cubes
1/2 cup white wine
2 Tbs. light soy sauce
1/4 cup scallion, sliced

Melt butter in a heavy nonstick skillet over medium heat. Saut� garlic and mushrooms 1 minute. Add tuna and saut� 2-3 minutes. Add wine and soy sauce and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer 2-3 minutes or until tuna is just cooked throughout. Do not over-cook. Stir in scallions and serve.

Per serving: calories 264, fat 11.7g, 43% calories from fat, cholesterol 59mg, protein 29.0g, carbohydrates 5.7g, fiber 1.9g, sodium 358mg.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Baked Fresh TUNA in Tomato Pur�e

Prep: 5 min, Cook: 20 min.

4 6 ounce fresh tuna steaks
1 cup fish stock or clam juice
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1/8 tsp. grated nutmeg
2 Tbs. plus 2 tsp. tomato sauce
1/8 tsp. dried oregano or 1/4 tsp. fresh
3/4 lemon, juiced
1 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. fresh parsley, finely minced

Preheat oven to 350�F. Arrange tuna in a baking pan. Pour fish stock over tuna and season with pepper and nutmeg. Cover with a buttered piece of foil. Bake 15 minutes, until fish flakes when tested with a fork, lifting the foil and basting fish occasionally. Transfer tuna to a warm serving dish. Pour pan liquid into a heavy nonreactive saucepan and boil 4-5 minutes, or until mixture is reduced in volume by half. Stir in tomato sauce and oregano and simmer until hot. Add lemon juice and serve sauce over fish. Sprinkle with parsley.

Per serving: calories 253, fat 8.4g, 31% calories from fat, cholesterol 66mg, protein 40.2g, carbohydrates 2.0g, fiber 0.5g, sodium 198mg.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fresh TUNA with Tomatoes 

Prep: 10 min, Cook: 10 min.

2 Tbs. olive oil
2 shallots, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup bottled roasted red bell peppers, drained and chopped
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes
1-1/4 tsp. Italian herb seasoning
1 clove garlic, crushed
4 6 ounce tuna steaks

Heat half the oil in a heavy saucepan over medium heat. Saut� shallots, garlic, roasted peppers and cayenne 2-3 minutes or until shallots are softened. Add tomatoes and herbs. Increase heat to high. Boil mixture 3 minutes, stirring frequently until most of liquid has evaporated. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Remove from heat and keep warm. Heat remaining oil in a nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Cook garlic 30 seconds, then discard. Season tuna with salt and pepper to taste and saut� 3-4 minutes on each side or until fish is opaque throughout. Serve tuna with tomato sauce.

Per serving: calories 349, fat 15.2g, 40% calories from fat, cholesterol 65mg, protein 41.0g, carbohydrates 10.1g, fiber 0.7g, sodium 174mg.



Snappy TUNA Salad

Prep: 5 min, plus refrigeration time.

3/4 lb. canned tuna, drained
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup celery, chopped
2 tsp. minced onion
1-1/2 tsp. lemon pepper seasoning
4 pita breads

Combine all ingredients in a bowl. Cover and refrigerate at least 30 minutes to allow flavors to blend. Serve tuna salad in a pita bread pocket.

Per serving: calories 380, fat 12.3g, 29% calories from fat, cholesterol 23mg, protein 31.7g, carbohydrates 34.7g, fiber 1.3g, sodium 727mg.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hot Artichoke and TUNA SPREAD - Chef Charlie Tuna

1 can (6 oz.) StarKist� Tuna, drained
1 jar (12 oz.) marinated artichoke hearts, drained
1 to 2 cloves garlic
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup chopped canned green chiles
1 tablespoon minced green onion
2 to 3 tablespoons mayonnaise
Hot pepper sauce to taste
French bread or assorted crackers

Directions: 1. In blender or food processor bowl with metal blade, place all ingredients except bread. Process until blended but not pur�ed. 2. Transfer mixture to ovenproof serving dish. Bake, uncovered in 350 degree oven about 30 minutes or until mixture is golden. 3. Serve hot with French bread.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA-Apple-Peanut Salad Makes 2 servings - Chef Charlie Tuna

Lettuce leaves
1 Delicious or other sweet apple
1 stalk celery, thinly sliced
1 can (3-1/4 ounces) StarKist Tuna, drained and flaked - NOTE: I DO NOT RECOMMEND THE SMALL CANS !!!
1/3 cup peanut halves
3 tablespoons reduced-calorie mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 to 2 tablespoons apple juice

Directions: Arrange lettuce leaves on 2 salad plates, covering each plate. With an apple corer or small, sharp knife, core apple; cut into quarters. Then cut each quarter into thin slices and arrange 1/2 of them on each plate. Sprinkle 1/2 of the celery on each plate. Sprinkle 1/2 of the tuna and 1/2 of the peanuts on each plate. In a small bowl, stir together mayonnaise and enough apple juice to make a thin salad dressing. Drizzle the dressing over each salad.

Preparation time: 10 minutes

Calorie count: 290 calories per serving
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA Salad Stuffed Potato Makes1 fast lunch or dinner - Chef Charlie Tuna

1 medium baking potato
1/3 cup tuna salad (any version)
2 tablespoons sour cream (optional)

Directions: 1. Wash potato; pierce several times with fork. 2. Microwave on HIGH 4 to 5 minutes or until soft. 3. Pick up with a heavy napkin or tongs. Split open with fork. 4. Fill with tuna salad; top with sour cream.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUNA and Linguine with Garlic and Pine Nuts - Chef Charlie Tuna
Makes 4-6 servings
2 tablespoons olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
2-1/2 cups chopped plum tomatoes
1 can (14-1/2 ounces) chicken broth plus water to equal 2 cups
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 package (9 ounces) uncooked fresh linguine
1 can (12 ounces) StarKist Solid White Tuna, drained and chunked
1/3 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/3 cup toasted pine nuts or almonds
Directions: In 12-inch skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat; saut� garlic, mushrooms, onion and red pepper until golden brown. Add tomatoes, chicken broth mixture, salt and black pepper; bring to a boil.

Separate uncooked linguine into strands; place in skillet and spoon sauce over. Reduce heat to simmer; cook, covered, 4 more minutes or until cooked through. Toss gently; add tuna and cilantro and toss again. Sprinkle with pine nuts.

Prep Time: 12 minutes

----------


## RANA

You're like 65 short of a hundred. Thanks I will use most of them. Good post

----------


## Longball

Trying the tuna and eggs tomorrow morning  :Smilie: 

Thanks!!

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

i almost want to try the tuna blended with oj- what does the ice cubes add? im a little nervous seeing how i doubt this will taste good or feel good going down but maybe worth a shot for a quick on the go fix

----------


## j4ever41

Damn how did i miss this when it was first posted, thanks for tha recipes i will put them to use.

----------


## jeremiahkentjensen

nice

----------


## Coop77

wow. Tuna in a shake. That's hardcore. Sounds like something on Fear Factor.

----------


## intensityfreak

that sounds freakn gross tuna in a shake. ill try it

----------


## shifty_git

guy i used to work with drank tuna and potato shakes!

freaking gross!

----------


## soccer#3

> that sounds freakn gross *tuna in a shake*. ill try it


fucc that  :Barf:

----------


## TRYER

tuna shake NEVER!!

----------


## BIGJOL

thanks for those..those tuna and eggs sound fantastic..

----------


## Hate Being Small

:AaSport19:  i need to buy a blender to try that tuna with a protein shake

----------


## stpete

^^^ I tried it bro and i thought it was nasty and i love tuna. On the otherhand, the tuna and scrambled eggs at the start of the post is very good.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Canadians ARE worth a damn holy shit

 :Haha: 

Just playin, thanks for the post

----------


## kuad

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Wow. Great post! I'm going to have to put some of these recipes to use.

----------


## MFnatic

Thanks for the share, will put them to use!

----------


## DFRELAT

Here's the tuna shake I used to drink, not too bad at all actually, though you still get it down as fast as you can.... so a can of tuna of course, Mott's Clamato and your favorite hot sauce. Enjoy! 
Or if you're in the party mood, make yourself a tuna ceasar!

Haven't had one in like 10 years, gonna try one tomorrow! lol

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Tuna and eggs! Doing that tomorrow. Good post

----------


## Sailor Moon

why haven't i thought of some of these before? lol definitely getting on my tuna grind :-D i love tuna! thanks for this!

----------

